# Fridge Shelves



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D has been cleaning the fridge today as somebody (might have been me) closed it when we parked it up and forgot to put it on the little catch so its gone a bit mouldy.

She is complaining about the state of the wire shelves inside which are a bit flaky and rusty in places and one has actually snapped.

Can you purchase new shelves anywhere? Its an Electrolux fridge and I suppose its the original that came with the van so will be 15 years old.

Does this win the most boring post of the day award?

Thanks
BD


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I get mine from the local council dump Barry. (Desheterie) 
There is always a stack of old fridges awaiting disposal that often have perfect chrome shelves in that are perfect for the Bar-B-Q.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I get mine from the local council dump Barry. (Desheterie)
> There is always a stack of old fridges awaiting disposal that often have perfect chrome shelves in that are perfect for the Bar-B-Q.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray

Never thought of that one. Will have a look down the local tip

BD


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Barry,

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/default.aspx

These have quite a selection of Motorhome Spares, I am sure you will find them here.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/default.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks

Thats a seriously good link. They seem to have everything. Will give them a call. Might save me rumaging around the tip!

BD


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I used some white spray paint on mine and they look like new.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Powder coated*

You could get the old ones powder coated!

An alloy wheel refurbisher might do it for you

TM


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've recently replaced the shelves in my 12 year old electrolux. Bought them direct from the maker at a wapping £50 - refurbishing the old ones might be a more cost effective route. My wife wanted new ones!!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Barryd,
I had mine powder coated. They are still looking as good as new.

I posted a topic a while back:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91842-.html

You could have the broken wire welded then get the lot bead blasted and powder coated.

If it is the same fridge as mine don't forget the wire retaining loop at the bottom of the door!

Regards, 
Roger


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Just to say that I tried the dump for fridge shelves and none came anywhere near to the size, I contacted the manufacturer and it was extortinate price, I contacted a local powder coating company and they did a fantastic job at less that half the price of new ones and they are better. Try powder coaters if you can't get any from fridges. They will quote before they do them of course.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi barryd,
You have pm.

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Powder coated*



teemyob said:


> You could get the old ones powder coated!
> 
> An alloy wheel refurbisher might do it for you
> 
> TM


That's what I did too.


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*fridge spares*

Try Espares.co.uk


----------

